# Heads up WI hunters, they are trying to ban lead ammo.



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

https://www.nraila.org/articles/20200413/wisconsin-you-have-72hrs-to-protect-traditional-affordable-ammunition

"Wisconsin: You have 72hrs to Protect Traditional, Affordable Ammunition!

.........."


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

@madtrapper, Thanks for this, I don't get email alerts from the NRA . Guess I should sign up for them. Some of the questions I had to put no opinion cause I don't know much about the situations in those areas. Thanks again.


NRA Endowment/Sustaining Member.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

They try this over and over. They are hoping to ram a lot of stuff by during the virus.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

I can't comment, not in State.

https://www.sportsmensalliance.org/news/comments-now-wisconsin-spring-meeting-to-discuss-lead-ammunition-ban/


----------

